# Dogs Welcoming Home Soldiers



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness, these videos are amazing! 

mental_floss Blog » The Late Movies: Dogs Welcoming Home Soldiers


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,I am crying.Even i seen some of this before.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I can't even bear to watch all of them...its the sweetest thing ever

I always used to get Teddy riled up when my dad or mom were coming home...I'd stand by the window facing out onto the street and go..."who's coming?! who's coming teddy? is daddy coming?!"...he'd get all excited and run around...

Sad knowing his face won't be there to greet me anymore...


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh man, these always make me cry. 

I hope if Marlene sees this thread she'll include her own video of Jeff coming home with the doggies.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

I didn't take any video footage, just have this picture of Georgia being very happy that her soldier is back from Afghanistan (10-31-10)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GeorgiaOnMyMind said:


> I didn't take any video footage, just have this picture of Georgia being very happy that her soldier is back from Afghanistan (10-31-10)


Tell him thank you from me, for keeping us safe, and thank you for being strong while he's away.


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

these videos are very touching.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless that really is lovely to see. how long was he away?


----------

